# Rampage vs Roy Jones Jr. Boxing PPV targeted for December (UFC 168)



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

wow

http://www.mmajunkie.com/news/2013/...ones-jr-boxing-bout-targeted-for-year-end-ppv



> *'Rampage' Jackson vs. Roy Jones Jr. boxing bout targeted for year-end PPV*
> 
> by Steven Marrocco on Jul 25, 2013 at 4:00 pm ET
> 
> ...



Kinda silly, but really, what possible reason is there for someone not to want to see this? I'll let you decide but the answer is NONE 

Can a mod please edit the thread title to read:
*Rampage vs Roy Jones Jr. Boxing PPV targeted for December (Head to Head with UFC 168)*


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

That's quite a jab at the UFC.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Couldn't find a facepalm gif worthy enough of such a bad idea.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Odds of it happening are kinda low I think, though if the money is good then UFC style injury pullout chances also are decreased.

I'd have to take RJJ, no doubt. Rampage's good striking had everything to do with all the other aspects of what takes place in an MMA fight I thought.

This will bring the trolls o'plenty too. Page won't win and that will be the proof boxing yahoos need to clearly show UFC is for gay skin heads who can't fight or whatever.

I think this ridiculous enough that they should have the boxing match in the Bellator cage, that would be sweet.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I wonder how much buys will it make. I love it though.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

I like Rampage but Jones is going to murder him, also Rampage can barely go two rounds without gassing lol


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Nighty night Quenton.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

Sweet..... I love it.... Bellator has creative thinking sometimes... Plus I love watching RJJ:thumbsup:

I will buy it as long as it not over $40


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

GDPofDRB said:


> Odds of it happening are kinda low I think, though if the money is good then UFC style injury pullout chances also are decreased.
> 
> I'd have to take RJJ, no doubt. Rampage's good striking had everything to do with all the other aspects of what takes place in an MMA fight I thought.
> 
> ...


This is a situation where boxing fanatics can't lose. If RJJ wins, it is "oh yeah former UFC champ my ass." But if RJJ loses, it will be "Let's see what happens when he boxes someone that isn't in their mid 40's."

It just seems like a very convenient out for them if Rampage somehow pulled it off.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

I can't wait for roy to school him


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Yeah...

This doesn't air as the same night as UFC 168, I'll buy it....just to see the beating a world class boxer can dish out on Rampage.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

It will probably outsell UFC 168.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I don't believe it, Jones was just Dana White's guest if he had any interest in fighting an MMA fight it would be against Anderson Siva in the UFC not Rampage for a B-Rate promotion.


----------



## mo25 (Feb 7, 2011)

*HOLY SH!T: Rampage' Jackson vs. Roy Jones Jr. At the End of 2013. PPV Only*

Cheese Sauce



> Viacom is expected to announce plans to go head-to-head with pay-per-view juggernaut Zuffa LLC and its UFC 168 offering at next week's Bellator 97 event on Spike TV.
> 
> An unveiling of Bellator fighter Quinton "Rampage" Jackson's plans with the promotion will likely include a pay-per-view boxing match with former multi-division boxing champ Roy Jones Jr., multiple sources close to the event today told MMAjunkie.com (www.mmajunkie.com).
> 
> ...


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Hilarious. Rampage is going to get embarrassed. Roy Jones Jr might have lost a step in the last few years, but he'd have to lose 5 to make this a close fight. Rampage is getting lit up, and this should hopefully end the ridiculous fallacy that Rampage is a top boxer. He's a good MMA boxer. He's getting mauled here.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

I think RJJ's plans got derailed when Anderson lost and now is after his belt again. RJJ wants a fight and he is an old pal to keep waiting, so why not fight Rampage under any semi-decent Org? It will be entertaining anyway and both will make money as well.


----------



## mastodon2222 (Feb 4, 2010)

What a bad idea - RJJ is going to make rampage look really stupid in a boxing ring. I'll watch it but will keep a barf bag nearby.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

This could be a ploy for contract disputes like the Alvarez one. Jones would bring in the ppv buys allowing Bellator to claim a proven track record on PPV that they could not get on there own


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

I don't think Dana ever was or would have anything to do with RJJ unless he was going to do a Lights Out and fight in the UFC.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

James Toney recently lost to an MMA fighter in a boxing match. Can't remember the dudes name. That being said, I doubt this fight will go through, Rampage has to know he will die.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Tyson Fury said:


> James Toney recently lost to an MMA fighter in a boxing match. Can't remember the dudes name. That being said, I doubt this fight will go through, Rampage has to know he will die.


But that was an "MMA fighter" with a 17-0 boxing record (15-0 at the time)


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

I feel like this is going to be a complete "work". Jones will be completely capable of kicking the shit out of Rampage, but he will most likely keep it going and pretend that Page actually has something for him. Thats my guess.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

I don't think I could watch that. It will be either an embarrassing round 1 ko or a few drawn out rounds of Rampage swinging wildly and Jones dodging them like Rampage is an amateur, which he is. One of the best boxers of all time vs. an amateur just seems cheap, will be the exact same as Toney vs. Couture.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

This is dumb, if I was Rampage I'd be trying to ressurect a recently disappointing, and nosediving MMA career. Not taking on novelty fights.


----------



## buddyface (Oct 9, 2008)

Toxic said:


> This could be a ploy for contract disputes like the Alvarez one. Jones would bring in the ppv buys allowing Bellator to claim a proven track record on PPV that they could not get on there own
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


Interesting. I don't know enough about the US court system to say this would work or not, but it is an interesting way to get a spike in ppv numbers. I would like to think that as the Alvarez situation began to play out before this ppv has taken place it would not play. As well a big spike in one ppv could (and should) be written off through standard deviation. I don't know if Couture is still under a fight contract with UFC but if not I see Bellator trotting him out in a similar manner to move the ppv numbers up which would bolster their contract whether for the Alveraz situation or future contract disputes.

To bad for Alveraz, maybe he needs to get in a gas station fight (Falcao) or come up with some assault charges (Daly) to get cut from bellator.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Wouldn't even surprise me if Jones got knocked out..and by Rampage of all people.

I have a hard time seeing this getting sanctioned.


----------



## Finnsidious (Mar 14, 2009)

Honestly, who would pay to see this?

I suppose there would be some boxing fans who would like to see it so they could say, 'SEe MMA sucks, lulz!' when Jackson got mauled, but I don't think any serious MMA or Boxing fan would have any interest in such a pointless fight.


----------

